
Microsoft vs. MikeRoweSoft - tambourine_man
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_vs._MikeRoweSoft
======
freedomben
Clever! I tend to think it was bad form of Microsoft to go after this kid, and
they could have done a lot better than giving him an MSDN subscription, an
XBox, and a trip to Redmond.

